# Tyson's racing loft



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Have a friend interested in building a new loft. He would like to copy the tyson racing loft. Any though on the measurements ???????? Have searched the internet without any luck .....


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

might want to watch some of the youtube videos to get a general idea

he has a couple, I guess you are talking about the smaller loft, yes?

checkout 1:02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rRPu0fjHUc


0:04
7:42
10:15
10:36
10:43

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftLGPRTBJN8&feature=related



9:16
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4-QgepuPOc&feature=related




larger loft:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY8umM6D2jo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eol6mdA2as&feature=related


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*start here first in how to build a loft*

if your friend is building his first loft it will be better if he start here , full of great ideas , and show you how to build one step by step with a list of what he need http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

he likes that style of loft. Maybe easier to keep clean.


----------

